# Haunted Places in Massachusetts



## Cinderella

*Haunted Places in Massachusetts *

http://www.juiceenewsdaily.com/0105/news/haunted_massachusetts.html

*there is a lot more in that link:ermm: *

Andover - Harold Parker State Forest - Beyond the old stone walls if you look out around 3 am you will see a green light and hear footsteps. Also there are a number of unmarked graves out in those woods, as well as the ruins of old houses.

Athol - Lucky Lanes Bowling - The Rotundra - This bowling alley that is still open used to be a movie theatre. It used to be called The York Theatre. A long time ago someone planted a bomb in the theatre, which blew up and killed a lot of people. At night when closing the bowling alley you can hear the children that were killed laughing. You can also hear footsteps upstairs where the old theatres where.

Bellingham - Jo-Anne's Restaurant - Customers and employees have seen the ghost of young man dressed in old civil war era clothing. The restaurant used to be an old stable house or something like that. There are also cold spots, but the ghost seems very friendly. 

Boston - Berklee College of Music - The Massachusetts Ave Dorms - were once a hotel where there was a fire. people have seen apparitions in hallways and students have had victims of the fire living in their rooms. talk to any Berklee alumni and chances are they will have some story to tell or know another student who has a story.

Boston - The Boston Common - has been know to be the site of two ghostly women, dressed in nineteenth century tea dresses, who smile at passers-by kindly, but vanish when approached. 

Burlington - Burlington Mall - Sears Warehouse - Footsteps heard behind you when no one is around, presence clearly felt in certain areas, objects fall from shelves when you walk by and a voice can be heard in some areas

Clinton - George hill - You must go up the hill to the top. Typically if you come down the hill you will be chased by some mad man with and axe. When you look back the guy typically will disappear. Or in some cases you will only hear some kids screaming and the sound of and axe. Also if you go onto the Road George Hill Rd. on the right on the side of the road you will see a Stone with a Massacre written on the stone. 


Fairhaven - Fairhaven High School (The Castle on the Hill) - Various "cold spots" and poltergeist activity have been reported in the "Main building" which was built in the 1800's by Fairhaven town benefactor Henry Huttleston Rogers. Fairhaven High School is located on Huttleston Ave. 

Lexington - Battle Road - A walk past Captain Smith's house is the spot where one of the very first confrontation between the British Regulars and the Militia. The Militia ambushed the "Red Coats" killing eight. British soldiers are buried along the trail. Reports of fear and anguish towards sun down when the battle took place. Also children are sometimes seen around Captain Smith's house. 
Lowell - Dr. An Wang School- There are reports of cries and missing items and a cold feeling in the library and bathrooms, some say from the spirits of the Native American burial ground the school is built on! Out back in the Dracut state forest there are reports of a b-ball hoop that?s one sided to another world and a strange man back there and also the old military hospital sunk in the ground has been used by ghosts!

Lynn - Dungeon Rock - Lynn Woods - Strange noises and visions are said to happen here deep in lynn woods. Dungeon rock is a large, hollowed out boulder where prisoners were kept back in colonial times, their spirits are said to haunt the area. 

Mattapoisett /Rochester - Wolf Island Road - The Ellis Bolles Cemetery People can be seen hanging by their necks from the trees surrounding the old graveyard

Norton - Wheaton College - has a number of ghosts, some in dormitories, some in classroom buildings, and one in the library. The library ghost is that of a former librarian. She roams the stacks at night and though no one has ever seen the specter, people often report "feeling watched" in the stacks late at night. She supposedly would mess with the card catalog.

Salem - Salem State College - Bowditch Hall Room 222 - Known for the ghosts of all three roommates that were found murdered there in the 70's. Reports of beds shaking in the middle of the night and loud banging on the walls that can only be heard in that room

Worcester - The Old Worcester State Hospital - Has blood stains on the walls and now remains all boarded up. People have supposedly heard the screams of the patients who died there


----------



## fscpd907

Framingham - Framingham State College - Peirce Hall - A resident assistant was the only person staying in her dorm before early students moved in. When she woke up in the morning, several mirrors from the dorm rooms were placed outside of the rooms leaned up against the walls. Lights go on in rooms that no one lives in. 

Framingham - Framingham State College - Horace Mann Hall - A building called Normal Hall stood on the grounds of Horace Mann, but burned down a century ago. Many residents of the hall report all sorts of hauntings.


Plus we got the ghost of Christa McAuliffe :ermm:


----------



## Guest

Quincy - Central Middle School - A girl who was murdered in 1968 haunts the third floor bathroom. People have reported that her ghost will turn off faucets, lights, and even flush toilets.

Quincy - The Tea Room - its were physics tell fortunes and they say that a very young women between the age 20-25 that wears a white dress and is all dressed up, calls on people and appears in front of a fire place

The Tea Room (Regina Russell Tea Room) is bogus, I've worked that area for years, and have never even heard anything like that. The Central Middle School is legitimate, I had a very creepy experience there about 11-12 years ago.


----------



## j809

> Clinton - George hill - You must go up the hill to the top. Typically if you come down the hill you will be chased by some mad man with and axe. When you look back the guy typically will disappear. Or in some cases you will only hear some kids screaming and the sound of and axe. Also if you go onto the Road George Hill Rd. on the right on the side of the road you will see a Stone with a Massacre written on the stone.


 That's funny, howver George Hill is next town over in Lancaster. Been there with my kids a few times, never heard or saw anyone with an axe.


----------



## HousingCop

Was this formerly Jacks Gun Shop in the basement & the Tea Room upstairs, correct? I don't know about it being haunted but I know I got ripped off in there a couple times in that basement. It bordered on being violated.
 
Quincy - The Tea Room - its were physics tell fortunes and they say that a very young women between the age 20-25 that wears a white dress and is all dressed up, calls on people and appears in front of a fire place

The Tea Room (Regina Russell Tea Room) is bogus, I've worked that area for years, and have never even heard anything like that. The Central Middle School is legitimate, I had a very creepy experience there about 11-12 years ago.[/QUOTE]


----------



## coppah914

fscpd907.....

May I add the ground floor of the Library, 4th book shelf on your right with all the books about the challenger.8-O


----------



## Guest

HousingCop said:


> Was this formerly Jacks Gun Shop in the basement & the Tea Room upstairs, correct? I don't know about it being haunted but I know I got ripped off in there a couple times in that basement. It bordered on being violated.


That's the place, and you're not the only person to feel violated after leaving there.


----------



## PVD24

Taunton State Hospital.. 

I used to work in the juvenile detention center located there and there are tunnels that lead throughout the campus... Some freaky stuff in there... scared me away... and the 6'4 guy in front of me..lol


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

PVD24 said:


> Taunton State Hospital..
> 
> I used to work in the juvenile detention center located there and there are tunnels that lead throughout the campus... Some freaky stuff in there... scared me away... and the 6'4 guy in front of me..lol


Hey Jess,
Did the tunnels look anything like this?


















Scott :rock:


----------



## USMCTrooper

Northampton State Hospital.

This place is still weird no matter what time of day or night you go there. I had to go inside alone once and have been there at night. No electricity, no lights, long dark tunnels and a huge place.....









http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.rootsweb.com/~asylums/northampton_ma/nsh_main.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.rootsweb.com/~asylums/northampton_ma/&h=376&w=522&sz=51&tbnid=_zgLk0ktmvIkdM:&tbnh=92&tbnw=129&hl=en&start=2&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dnorthampton%2Bstate%2Bhospital%2B%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D


----------



## USMCTrooper

FYI Tonite on SciFi network TAPS will be investigating a haunted theatre and a firehouse in Connecticut.


----------



## kwflatbed

Old thread on the same subject:

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4512


----------



## CJIS

Almost all the State hospitals have some stories about them: Danvers, Taunton, Worcester and even some of the non Mental hospitals. I have been on the property of some of these places and while I do agree there is an eerie feeling in the air I have never seen or felt anything out of the ordinary. The town of Bridgewater has some odd stories "The Bridgewater Triangle" is the main source of the so called paranormal events, in which the epicenter is the Hockomock Swamp, home to Bigfoot, Thunder Birds UFOs and other odd stuff. I am in Bridgewater a lot and I have never had any thing out of the ordinary happen to me. I have even hiked through a good portion of the swamp. This summer I plan on taking my boat up the "Nip" of the nearby lake in which travels through the swamp. 

New England in general is a great place for Ghost stories and other strange tales of the supernatural to develop as there is a rich history and a great cultural fetish into the Unknown. You know they say, seeing is believing.


----------



## Guest

USMCTrooper said:


> Northampton State Hospital.
> 
> This place is still weird no matter what time of day or night you go there. I had to go inside alone once and have been there at night. No electricity, no lights, long dark tunnels and a huge place.....


I wouldn't go into that place unless I was wearing a two-canister respirator and a full-body EPA suit.


----------



## Cinderella

lol Delta

the picture is eerie as hell !


----------



## CJIS

Neat links for all you haunted hospitail fans. http://www.massasylums.com/sites/state_hospitals.html
http://www.kirkbridebuildings.com/buildings/index.html


----------



## screamineagle

how about spider gates in leicester?

spidergates.com


----------



## MA218

ladderman508 said:


> how about spider gates in leicester?
> 
> spidergates.com


My wife wants to check that out (for some reason)

Pope John High School - Everett: Go into the rear elevator (Facing Shute Street). Hit the button for the top floor and then say a "Hail Mary"
.
.
.
.
Allegedly the elevator will not let you off, and continue to go up and down without human intervention.


----------



## Cinderella

i think if i went in that elevator i,ll be saying more than a Hail Mary lol


----------



## MA218

Cinderella said:


> i think if i went in that elevator i,ll be saying more than a Hail Mary lol


you and me both lol


----------



## CJIS

"Spider Gates" is nothing. Most of every thing you read on the net about it is made up. "Spider Gates" isn't even the real name of the place. There is no 8 gates, there are no Ghosts,There is no alter of sacrifice and the storys of a girl being killed in a cave nearby has no offical documentation. The gates arn't even really spider web shaped. If you look at them they are like a starbust pattern. The gates in place now are replicas of the originals from some time ago. "Spider Gates" is a Privatly owned but, visiters are welcome however due to the recent attention it has gotten, the trustees suggest you inform the local PD of your vist. They also ask for you to treat the property with respect as it is a resting place.


----------

